# 7mm Alan key - 32mm spanner



## mythste (9 Jan 2016)

please! I really don't want to spend a ton on a pro kit to just get these two pieces!

Please and thank you


----------



## T4tomo (9 Jan 2016)

Both available at reasonable prices on eBay and various other site. Try using google shopping, you can get sorted with both for under a tenner


----------



## midlife (9 Jan 2016)

Like the above in 7mm?

Shaun


----------



## Sharky (9 Jan 2016)

Never tried, but I'm sure I read that you could use two Allen keys to make up the larger size. So a 3mm with a 4mm.
Let us know if it works.


----------



## Profpointy (9 Jan 2016)

Sharky said:


> Never tried, but I'm sure I read that you could use two Allen keys to make up the larger size. So a 3mm with a 4mm.
> Let us know if it works.



well ok if you're stuck miles from anywhere, in which case a useful bodge, but as a plan at home, really ?

Single allen key can't possibly be more than a fiver. A full set of stainless steel high quality facom ones cost me £20 odd - ditto a 3/8" drive set of Sykes-Pic allen key drivers. 

32mm spanner might be a bit more but again, a sensible high quality 2nd hand one off fleabay isn't going ti be that much


----------



## mythste (9 Jan 2016)

Sharky said:


> Never tried, but I'm sure I read that you could use two Allen keys to make up the larger size. So a 3mm with a 4mm.
> Let us know if it works.



LEGEND! THats worked a treat!

I imagine I can more easily pick up a spanner locally. If you're ever in Liverpool let me grab you a pint!


----------



## Sharky (9 Jan 2016)

mythste said:


> LEGEND! THats worked a treat!
> 
> I imagine I can more easily pick up a spanner locally. If you're ever in Liverpool let me grab you a pint!



Glad it worked.
You never know, I might take you up on that. My home town is Prescot and we come up from Kent to visit relatives a couple of times a year.


----------



## mythste (9 Jan 2016)

User said:


> Threaded headset, probably.



Correct. At least I think it's 32mm...


----------



## User33236 (9 Jan 2016)

32mm spanner for under a fiver 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/121548520802


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Jan 2016)

mythste said:


> Correct. At least I think it's 32mm...



Also handy should you ever need to remove the viscous fan coupling on some older cars, apparently, according to google.


----------



## mythste (9 Jan 2016)

[QUOTE 4097126, member: 9609"]of course, and I should have known that, an adjustable wrench was too fat to fit on it alongside other wrench to tighten it up, I'm sure I made my own out of a piece of flat bar.[/QUOTE]

Does this mean that the top of a tange falcon headset is reverse threaded? Ehhhhh....


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Jan 2016)

No, it doesn't. Threaded headsets have a set nut, and a locknut, both conventional thread.
They're a painus anus to set up.
Aheadsets, OTOH, can be set up using a multitool, in the beer garden of the Pig and Whistle, after three pints of Bombardier. Apparently.


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Jan 2016)

That's some nice toolmaking skills there!


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jan 2016)

You should be able to pick up a headset spanner from any decent bike shop, I've got a Cyclo 32/36 one that I'm sure didn't cost me a tenner.


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Jan 2016)

T'other news is that they tend to be double ended and dual socket, fittig all standard sizes. If you are unsure it is 32 mm this should solve your problem

This one (as an example)has 30, 32, 36 and 40 mm for about £6 from a number of sources


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2016)

[QUOTE 4097189, member: 9609"]here we go - I don't think I will get any awards for my tool making skills, but it works perfectly, and it was free and will of only taken a few minutes.. As you can see from my headset the lower nut is very thin, so it needs a special tool, my big spanners are just too fat. This bit of plate is only 6mm thick, just shows how thin the spanner needs to be.




[/QUOTE]

Very good and well done, but not pocket friendly


----------



## midlife (10 Jan 2016)

If you have the proper locking washer you can get away with just a "normal" spanner 

Shaun


----------



## Yellow Saddle (10 Jan 2016)

[QUOTE 4097189, member: 9609"]here we go - I don't think I will get any awards for my tool making skills, but it works perfectly, and it was free and will of only taken a few minutes.. As you can see from my headset the lower nut is very thin, so it needs a special tool, my big spanners are just too fat. This bit of plate is only 6mm thick, just shows how thin the spanner needs to be.



[/QUOTE]

Whilst I admire your McGyverness, I must admit that hurt my eyes so bad I feels like I'm peeling onions. That thing is not coming near my Campag Record headset.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (10 Jan 2016)

mythste said:


> please! I really don't want to spend a ton on a pro kit to just get these two pieces!
> 
> Please and thank you


A 7mm allen key is a rare beast indeed and as you've discovered, not included in any set. Let me guess, you want to fit new front brake pads to your Volkswagen?


----------



## midlife (10 Jan 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> A 7mm allen key is a rare beast indeed and as you've discovered, not included in any set. Let me guess, you want to fit new front brake pads to your Volkswagen?



Aren't self extracting allen bolts for Campag Record cranks 7mm, way after my time but rings a bell, BITD some seat binder allen key bolts were 7mm which were a bit off the wall for size 

Shaun


----------



## Profpointy (10 Jan 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Whilst I admire your McGyverness, I must admit that hurt my eyes so bad I feels like I'm peeling onions. That thing is not coming near my Campag Record headset.



any particular reason ?


----------



## Profpointy (10 Jan 2016)

midlife said:


> Aren't self extracting allen bolts for Campag Record cranks 7mm, way after my time but rings a bell, BITD some seat binder allen key bolts were 7mm which were a bit off the wall for size
> 
> Shaun




Ooh, you're quite right - my Facom set doesn't have a 7mm - though I'm sure I've got one in my socket driver set thogh


----------



## mythste (10 Jan 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> A 7mm allen key is a rare beast indeed and as you've discovered, not included in any set. Let me guess, you want to fit new front brake pads to your Volkswagen?



I wish it was non bike related! Bolt for 70s Mavic stem. Fortunately the two Allen keys trick worked and I'll be replacing it with something a bit more maintenance friendly


----------



## Yellow Saddle (10 Jan 2016)

Profpointy said:


> any particular reason ?


Scratches, rounded aluminium nuts and sheer ugliness.

But, like I said, I admire it. He's clearly a make-a-plan guy.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (10 Jan 2016)

mythste said:


> I wish it was non bike related! Bolt for 70s Mavic stem. Fortunately the two Allen keys trick worked and I'll be replacing it with something a bit more maintenance friendly


Aha! zee bloody French!


----------



## gbb (14 Jan 2016)

Sharky said:


> Never tried, but I'm sure I read that you could use two Allen keys to make up the larger size. So a 3mm with a 4mm.
> Let us know if it works.





mythste said:


> LEGEND! THats worked a treat!
> 
> I imagine I can more easily pick up a spanner locally. If you're ever in Liverpool let me grab you a pint!


Just goes to show...I read Sharkys post and thought...that'll never work, even though you have the 7mm across, you'll have very little contact area in the hexagon of the screw.
Note to self.....dont dismiss things until tried.


----------

